# could it be seasonal affective disorder? whats the deal?



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

So I know I hadn't been on in a long time, but is it me or does it seem like everyone is grouchy? Almost every thead I read someone is having their feelings hurt, or is condescending to another. What happened to when we all got along really well? When everyone shared in each others joys and trully showed love when someone hurt? I have read so many threads where the moderators have to act like referees, they used to be able to do more interacting with members and answer more questions. 

Is it the long bitter cold winter? Is it there are just that many more personalities to contend with?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm, hadn't noticed....maybe I'm missing those threads. I can only recall one...
Oh, and good to see you Erica


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I haven't noticed. Maybe I haven't been reading the heated type threads. :shrug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I've noticed. I dunno what the deal is but it makes it difficult to know whether you ought to respond or not

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep I've noticed too.. ^ I agree... :/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

winter does bring out the frustrations in all of us and makes people more short tempered.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I am blind I can only think of one thread like that and I think one once in a while is just going to happen, but then again, I do tend to stay on a few certain threads for the most part.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Being hungry makes me short tempered, I get mean when my blood sugar is low, that is why they keep me fat and sassy. LOL


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Seasonal disorder might be it ..... Nobody is gettin enough sun!!!!!!!!! We have had little cloud cover but fog fog fog grrrrrr


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh grumble grumble bah humbug.:cheers: 
But look! It's getting lighter out!:stars:Spring is coming spring is coming!

(just having fun here y'all)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I can't wait until spring gets here I am definatly a little crabby at least i try to keep it at home and try not to let it get out here on this spot even though I think I posted once a little snippy I tried to correct it I'm not sure I did if i didn't I apologise


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

It does make it hard to respond to threads. I admit I have been choosing not to post a lot of the time.

I have been reading a lot of threads since I was on bed rest d/t the flu. But some times I have read stuff that just makes my eye balls pop out of my head.

I guess I just felt the need to call attention to it. And to remind people we are all here together for the same reason, BECAUSE WE ARE ALL GOAT PEOPLE! We all have experiences to share. And yes we all have similiar experiences and we all have different experiences. 

Ya know guys I can always hatch out the age old debate of horns vs. no horns, or pasturize vs. unpasturized. LOL


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Maybe we need more pictures of new kids to make everyone oh and ah.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...there has been a few ill tempered responses...and the lack of warm weather and sun shine could be a cause...like any family, we will have rough patches...


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This thread is totally ridiculous! I mean seriously!...  You mean kinda like that? hehe I hadnt noticed but I am sure I am in the mix there somewhere. Coming up on 5 weeks of foggy / cloudy weather straight. So ill blame it on the lack of vitamin D


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I apologize for my part in it...while we've actually seen a bit of sun here I've had a terrible week, and just about anything sets me off.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

TDG-Farms said:


> This threat is totally ridiculous! I mean seriously!...  You mean kinda like that? hehe I hadnt noticed but I am sure I am in the mix there somewhere. Coming up on 5 weeks of foggy / cloudy weather straight. So ill blame it on the lack of vitamin D


I'm with ya on the fog! We've been having freezing fog here... Ugh! We drove up to Lewiston today, and for part of the drive it was like a nuclear apocalypse, everything totally frozen and covered in ice. Not to mention that dang fog... So bitter cold. I want my son back! :crazy:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I want my son back! :crazy:


Who took your son Sydney!! :laugh:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree....maybe it is the weather? and not enough baby goat pictures....

I've noticed i've been grouchy lately, but i can't really blame the weather here..... i have been noticing i get really ornery around full and new moons (which one is coming up soon....). although, it's supposed to be dry season right now and all it's doing is rain. our land is a huge mud pit. i want the rain to STOP!



HerdQueen said:


> Ya know guys I can always hatch out the age old debate of horns vs. no horns, or pasturize vs. unpasturized. LOL


my favourite is when i see "which goat breed is the best".



Scottyhorse said:


> I want my son back! :crazy:


Congrats Sydney! didn't know you had a child??? onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll take any rain, anyone wants to throw at me, we are in severe drought conditions, we have sunshine and 70's for a long period of time now, with 30's at night. 
Please pray for northern California to get some rain. 

TGS is a really good place for all to learn, ask questions and for us to enjoy other members with their day to day lives, whether it be ups or downs. 

We have been a happy place for a long time, until recently. I have been seeing lately, members have been out there with responses and argumentative in some cases.

Apologies for this behavior is greatly appreciated and noted. We as mods, try to keep it friendly and fun. It can be hard at times, we also try to help teach those that are learning and try to correct any post, that may lead one astray. 

Remember too, anyone can report a post, if you feel it is out of line or upsets someone "Report it".

We love our Goat spot members and hear this Topic post of concern. I am so sorry, it happened and does upset you, as this is something we do not want to happen.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you can take our rain for a bit. we just had a monsoon like downpour. it's sunny again now, but who knows when it'll come back (rained like that last night). although last year, we didn't get any rain for 5 months. it was nice to have our land bone dry for once...


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Pam Northern California is always in my thoughts. Although I live in New Hampshire now I was born there. I remember how dry it can be. I remember the 49er fires. I lived in Yuba at the time, I can remember how terrible it can be. Watching such beautiful country go from rolling hills of green and gold from the poppies to dry brittle scorched earth. I hope the rain comes soon, but gentle enough to soak in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, you are very appreciated. :hugs:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Pam, you can also have some of our snow...it'll melt nice into your soil


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> Who took your son Sydney!! :laugh:


Oops... :lol:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Congrats Sydney! didn't know you had a child??? onder:


 :lol: Dang iPod Typos.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I knew that is what it was but I couldn't pass up the opportunity for humor. LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's that time of year I think when everyone is ready for kidding season, worrying over troublesome weather and of course I think mostly, Cabin Fever! I tend to be a bit more snippy when I am running on almost no sleep AND anxious over the bitter cold temps and impending deliveries  Most of the time though I do try and understand when I see a post that is a tad less than friendly because often enough, the member does not intend to come off as rude or snippy


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I knew that is what it was but I couldn't pass up the opportunity for humor. LOL


I was even trying to make sure that didn't happen! :lol:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm sorry y'all. I've done my fair share of complaining since I joined a year and a half ago. I'm trying to change because I complain a lot in real life too, not just online. I don't even know I'm doing it half the time until someone says something. I'm trying to look at things differently and be more positive.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's hard not to read between the lines sometimes. I reply to posts that I feel comfortable with my answers. Sometimes I reply to ones I think are no brainers....LOL And others I start a reply and realize I'm not going to be nice and delete. :roll: I have to hand it to our moderators....they have way more patience with some of these posts than I do!! :hi5:


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I just did that exact same thing. I literally just erased the response. It was hard, especially when I see someone sprinkling a little insult to injury. It wasnt directed to me, but I'm gonna blame the pregnancy hormones wanting to mother and remind people that something wasn't nice. Oh boy I'm feeling very over protective...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think sometimes it starts with reading a post wrong. I think there are more times when people honestly don't mean more than giving info but other people read it or take it the wrong way and then the upsetness starts and the meaner posts happen.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Karen I can agree with that for sure. It is hard for some of us to put ourselves in the other persons shoes when making a comment.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That's true HerdQueen. Especially when limited information is available sometimes. It can be hard to decifer what people are trying to say over the Internet. I know we have emoticons to help clarify a little if something is supposed to funny or serious, but people forget they are there or just choose not use them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ack pregnancy hormones! Hated those. Glad it's behind me. Now I have "lack of sleep itis".


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Just a couple weeks left. Then I will be sharing that joy with you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's great - my son just slept through the night for the first time (I'm under no dilutions it will happen again right away though) but I didn't because I kept waking up to check on him.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My first sounded like a squeaky toy when he slept so when he was quiet I woke up on a panic. My second he was such a blessing at 6 weeks he decided he liked to sleep. I can only hope this one likes to sleep.

I hope your son decides that he is ready!


----------

